# Songs that make you laugh



## Demensa (May 3, 2013)

Hey, what's that? Another bad thread title? Sadly it's all I have right now.

Anyways, I was listening to Red Pancake and the Dark Energy by Two Inch Astronaut the other day (Highly recommended, by the way) and I was just sitting at my computer, rocking out until the 4th song started playing.
For some reason, the very start of the song struck me as being hilarious, particularly after listening to the previous songs, and I burst out laughing for a solid 30 seconds before I could do anything else.

This is not the first time I've laughed uncontrollably at some absurd part of a song. It happened with this as well (At around 8 seconds in). 

And this especially. (Explicit language, just a heads up.)

'Comedy' music is another source of music that makes me laugh, although this tends to rely on the lyrics rather than the other components of the music.
However, I do enjoy and laugh at my fair share of comedy songs. (White and Nerdy by Weird Al Yankovic is one of the only songs which I can recite the lyrics to, all the way through.)

So as with most of my threads, I want to ask the question: "What songs have made you laugh and why?"

And my current source of eternal happiness, if I haven't already put in enough links.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;18wzQjyBbbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18wzQjyBbbk[/video]

Edit: Also, I'm so DLing that album you linked.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (May 4, 2013)

Is it wrong that I laugh whenever I hear Bad Day by Daniel Powter and anything by Smash Mouth? Also this :

[video=youtube;unMJf2s7bhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unMJf2s7bhs[/video]


----------



## Zenia (May 4, 2013)

I like the silly songs at songstowearpantsto.com.
'Politically Correct Holiday Song', 'Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend' and 'I Am A Chair' are among my favorites.


----------



## Demensa (May 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Rabbit Junk - You Deserve To Die



This is great. I love a band with a good sense of humour.
It's one of the reasons I like Buckethead so much, because he doesn't always take things seriously.

Here's an album so heavy and technical that it cracks me up everytime I start to listen. 
Once you listen for a little while, you get used to it, but sometimes it can get BR00tal to the point of being comical.
[video=youtube;cU_eP_ifxzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU_eP_ifxzQ[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 5, 2013)

Burgers by Excepter. It's literally a song about burgers and how you have to flip them. "Turn the patty over."

[video=youtube;N76Bhakaw4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N76Bhakaw4s[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;qYub6yQSrVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYub6yQSrVI[/video]

I laughed my ass off the first time I heard the chorus lol "PEOPLE = SHIT!!!!"


----------



## Zabrina (May 5, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtq1XV6ZVOc[/video]


My apologies.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;V0nHeRfHBRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0nHeRfHBRs[/video]


----------



## Niurendar (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Oe7Q8OCm5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oe7Q8OCm5I[/video]

I laugh every time I watch this video. 

The reason for that is prett simple. It makes very much allusions about role playing and pp.
And I love the scenes in which they switch between reality and dream.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;vftIGU8-uqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vftIGU8-uqs[/video]

Lesson: If you're fucking you may or may not be fucking. Science is uncertain.


----------



## Clancy (May 7, 2013)

lklklk lklkl lkl


----------



## Matt Conner (May 8, 2013)

Afroman - Crazy rap is always good for a chuckle, I'd link it but it's pretty damn NSFW, hehe.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 8, 2013)

Anti-black songs made around the Civil Rights era. So funny hearing the world 'nigger' with a country twang. It's more like "naygur."


----------



## TopazThunder (May 8, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Tetris with lyrics - Brental Floss



Brental Floss is pretty funny, although I'm more partial to his "Dr. Mario" song parody. Gets stuck in my head every _damn_ time. 

I actually have a lot of songs that make me laugh but here's a couple of my all time favorites:

The Adicts - Who Spilt My Beer

Voltaire - The Man Upstairs Voltaire actually has a lot of amusing songs; I also highly recommend "I Am Rammstein" and "God Thinks."

Also, most everything by good 'ol Spike Jones.


----------



## Saga (May 8, 2013)

Ugh, Becky, look at that song.
It's just...
It's just so..
_Black_
[video=youtube;GpkBtWlkOAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkBtWlkOAo[/video]


----------



## Demensa (May 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Otto von Schirach - Submarine Mammal Milk





benignBiotic said:


> If you're fucking, you're fucking





Saga said:


> Nigga Nigga Nigga



These all got a good chuckle out of me, even though I was expecting them to be funny.
Also Saliva, I just downloaded a whole bunch of Otto Von Schirach recently because of you. It's pretty awesome stuff.

I know everyone's heard this one, but when it first came out I thought it was amazing. And I still do.
[video=youtube;9QS0q3mGPGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg[/video]

EDIT: I was just listening to Laptops and Martinis by Otto Von Schirach and sure enough I began cackling away when it started saying "IDM... IDM...IDM!"


----------



## Heliophobic (May 9, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Also Saliva, I just downloaded a whole bunch of Otto Von Schirach recently because of you. It's pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> EDIT: I was just listening to Laptops and Martinis by Otto Von Schirach and sure enough I began cackling away when it started saying "IDM... IDM...IDM!"



Sweet! Glad I managed to introduce you to some new music.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 9, 2013)

*Oh My Dayum:*
[video=youtube;DcJFdCmN98s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s[/video]

It's SO much fun to sing along!! Better than most crap on the radio, too.

*DAYUM*

*DAYUM*

*DAYUM*

Who's hungry?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;JcAiSiMZJj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcAiSiMZJj0[/video]

_"I finally got myself a seat, by the homeless guy, who'd been smoking crack,
He said his name was Phil and this was the bus heâ€™s gonna hi-jack,
I had to ask would it be too much to drive me home, he said where to I didn't know because I've never ever known."_

Simultaneously humorous and feelsy.


----------



## Saga (May 9, 2013)

Had to.
[video=youtube;UkxID5Ye-Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkxID5Ye-Sg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;y4ORPedk-v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ORPedk-v4[/video]

"'Carla's Tarantulas was just a little joke, we recorded this wacko who kept calling the studio for Al, we just taped her and put her on the record." - Eric Powell


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 10, 2013)

I might get in trouble for this one:
_*
The Stereotypes Song (Your Favorite Martian music video):*_
[video=youtube;wCgx8zM3woQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCgx8zM3woQ[/video]

My countrymen were not excluded, BTW. Though I have no clue how it came to be, I believe our stereotype is outdated (so is the character used in the video). Oh well.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

Anything by the Lonely Island (Boombox video in particular) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvEYKRF5IA
And Violin By They Might Be Giants.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cdcemzTjDc


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 14, 2013)

Found this one while looking for my earlier contribution:

*Your Favorite Martian - Booty Store:*
[video=youtube;AOiD-tIFC8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOiD-tIFC8M[/video]

I totally lost it when he said: 
_You buy two butt cheeks, you get the third one free._ 

*_rofl_*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Bumping this shit.

[video=youtube;ZM-M_F7WrPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM-M_F7WrPg[/video]

I first heard this while I was in school. It was a bitch trying not to burst into laughter.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

French Toast.
I laughed way too hard.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Most Parry Gripp songs.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3hy11bgVRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3hy11bgVRk[/video]

Why do IDM artists always make the most ridiculous songs?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;P9F-C1hf_Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9F-C1hf_Vg[/video]

*TETRIS!*


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Have a song about chicken. R.I.P Cibo Matto *doffs hat*

[video=youtube;COMWwwv_MTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COMWwwv_MTk[/video]


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWwO9yq-mvs
Danny Brown just kills it with the hilarity


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQchEc-ldNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQchEc-ldNU[/video]

This is one of the funniest fucking songs I've heard in a while.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;yrRtvEO4Au4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrRtvEO4Au4[/video]


----------



## synechdoche (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;xYiztxz-zVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYiztxz-zVA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;fYkzstixNpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYkzstixNpw[/video]

These guys are pretty much exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

Hilarious

[video=youtube_share;e6Je_qRtxbY]http://youtu.be/e6Je_qRtxbY[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Train - 50 Ways to Say Goodbye:*
[video=youtube;WKE1c6pV7uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKE1c6pV7uo[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

i fucking can't with this song
[video=youtube;sTRGK-DPq_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTRGK-DPq_M&amp;list=FLVByZPGjKV9RWcEXfoboA1w&amp;index=96[/video]


----------

